# الكنيسة القبطية....فخر المسيحية



## bonguy (29 يوليو 2008)

هل تعلم ان اول من قام الكرازة في سويسرا هي القديسة فيرينا المصرية الاقصرية...وعلمتهم فنون الطب المصري والنظافة , حيث كان شعب بدائي.





هل تعلم ان اول من قام بالكرازة في ايرلندا هم سبعة رهبان مصريين , حيث ذهب هولاء الهربان المباركين الي جزيرة ايونا (بأيرلندا) , وفي القديس الالهي المحفوظ في مخطوطة فلامندية وردت الجملة التالية (بارك يارب رهبان مصر الذين اوصلوا لنا الايمان)




هل تعلم ان القديس اثناسيوس الرسولي هو اول من فام بالكرازة في بلاد الغال (فرنسا حالياً) , حيث كان في المنفي.




هل تعلم ان القديس البابا ديسقورس هو اول من قام بالكرازة في جزيرة غاغرا في اسيا الصغري (تركيا حالياً ومناطق من اليونان), حيث كان معظم اهلها من الهراطقة والوثنيين فاعاد الهراطقة الي حضن المسيح , وبشر الوثنيين.




هل تعلم ان الانبا انطونيوس اب الرهبان , هو مؤسس الرهبنة في العالم كله,




هل تعلم ان المسيحية دخلت الي بلاد الحبشة علي يد الاقباط في زمن القديس اثناسيوس الرسولي.




لا يُمكن لألاف المجلدات ان تحصد تاريخ هذه الكنيسة وهذا الشعب.....ويجب علي كل قبطي ان يفتخر بمجد شعبه وكنيسته , وان يشكر الله لأنه ولد قبطي.



اخوكم في المسيح بيشوي


----------



## جيلان (29 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: الكنيسة القبطية....فخر المسيحية*

*



			هل تعلم ان القديس اثناسيوس الرسولي هو اول من فام بالكرازة في بلاد الغال (فرنسا حالياً) , حيث كان في المنفي.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


وده بيدل فعلا ان حتى حدوث نفى او اى شىء بنعتبره شر لينا بيكون للمسيح حكمة فى ده وبيكون هدفها خير بالنهاية
ميرسى بيشوى على المعلومات*


----------



## bonguy (29 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: الكنيسة القبطية....فخر المسيحية*

*طبعاً يا جيلان "كل الاشياء تعمل معاً للخير للذين يحبون الله" , شكراً لردك الجميل.


اخوكم في المسيح بيشوي*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: الكنيسة القبطية....فخر المسيحية*

*موووضوع جمييييييل يا بيشووى .. ميرررسى وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك .
وعجبنى ردك يا جيجى ..ربنا يباركك يا قمررررررر.​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (30 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: الكنيسة القبطية....فخر المسيحية*

*موضوع جميل يابيشوى ربنا يبارك تعب محبيتك ​*


----------



## bonguy (30 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: الكنيسة القبطية....فخر المسيحية*

*شكراً يا دونا وشكراً يا انجي , ولو اني حاسس ان الموضوع قصير شوية بس ان انشاء الله هحاول اعمل موضوع اكبر شوية.


اخوكم في المسيح بيشوي*


----------



## sunny man (30 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: الكنيسة القبطية....فخر المسيحية*

موضوع جميل

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## bonguy (30 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: الكنيسة القبطية....فخر المسيحية*

*شكراً يا صني مع اني حاسس اني قصرت في كتابتي عن الكنيسة القبطية وعلشان كده هحاول اكتب موضوع تاني بس بأستفاضة اكتر....وشكراً ليك يا صني مرة تانية



اخوكم في المسيح بيشوي*


----------



## dodi lover (31 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: الكنيسة القبطية....فخر المسيحية*

مع انى مسلم بس موضوع جميل جدا

         ومعلومات شقية جداااااااااااا


----------



## bonguy (31 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: الكنيسة القبطية....فخر المسيحية*

*شكراً يا دودي , بس خلي بالك اي مصري المفروض يفتخر بالتاريخ القبطي لأنه جزء من تاريخه وزي ما قال عميد الأدب العربي طه حسين (الكنيسة القبطية مجد مصري قديم) , وانا بأحيي فيك الروح الجميلة دي , شكراص ليك مرة تانية.



اخوكم في المسيح بيشوي*


----------



## love my jesus (2 أغسطس 2008)

_*موضوع جميل جدااااااااااااااااايا باشا


ربنا يباركك​*_


----------



## bonguy (2 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: الكنيسة القبطية....فخر المسيحية*

ربنا يخليك يا love , وربنا يقدرني واكمل الموضوع الجديد , ادعيلنا بقة.




اخوكم في المسيح بيشوي


----------



## كرستينا زكريا (2 فبراير 2009)

موضوع جميل و ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## ابن الكنيسه (2 فبراير 2009)

الكنيسه الاقبطيه عظميمه  وتاريخ يشهد على هذا


موضوع رائع


----------



## وليم تل (2 فبراير 2009)

شكرا بيشوى
على المعلومات الرائعة
مودتى​


----------



## sayedkhalefa (6 مارس 2009)

كل عمل يمجد الله له اجر عظيم فى هذا الزمن والزمن الاتى:download:
sayed khalefa​


----------



## sayedkhalefa (15 مارس 2009)

وحشتونى كتييييييييييييييير
وكل مواضعكم نعمة وبركة
ونشكركم كتييييييييييييييير
sayedkhalefa:a4:


----------



## kalimooo (3 أبريل 2009)

شكرااا  اخي على الموضوع ربنا يباركك


----------



## sayedkhalefa (3 أبريل 2009)

الف شكر على محبتكم
sayedkhalefa


----------



## happy angel (4 أبريل 2009)




----------



## الملك العقرب (4 أبريل 2009)

فعلا كنيستنا القبطية كنيسة قديمة و عريقة و لها الكثير من الانتصرات القوية ضد الشيطان و لنا الفخر اننا اخر النسل المتبقي من الفراعنة العظام اصحاب اكبر حضارة في العالم رغم محولات خوتنا المسلمين من طمس هذا الحضارة الان الا اانا باقيين و مستمريين مرسي bonguy علي الموضوع الرائع ده ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## sayedkhalefa (6 أبريل 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع القيم وربنا يبارك حياتكم
sayedkhalefa


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 أبريل 2009)

موضوع جميل 

ميررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## هيمو (12 مايو 2009)

ربنا يعوضكممممممممممممممممم


----------



## قمر النهار (30 مايو 2009)

*فعلا معلومات قيمة جدا جدا يابيشوى انا عن نفسى اول مرة اعرفها

احنا مش هنفتخر بس عشان احنا من الكنيسة القبطية احنا نفتخر لاننا على اسم السيد المسيح

وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك وننتظر منك المزيد والمزيد من المعلومات القيمة​*


----------



## gooldyalow (15 يونيو 2009)

الرب يسوع المسيح نورى و خلاصى


----------



## gooldyalow (15 يونيو 2009)

file:///D:/صور%20عائلية/15xb1.gif


----------



## koko miro (16 يونيو 2009)

_*شكراااااااااااااااا على المعلومات الجميلة دى انا اول مرة اعرفها​*_


----------



## يوسف عطية (18 يونيو 2009)

شكرا لمن موجود فى هذا المنتدى


----------



## يوسف عطية (18 يونيو 2009)

يااااااااااااااااااااااارب


----------



## يوسف عطية (18 يونيو 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااا على المعلومات الجميلة دى انا اول مرة اعرفها


----------



## مارى جرحس(مرمر) (21 يونيو 2009)

بيشوى الرب يعوض تعب محبتك وموضوع انبا انطونيوس جميل وشيق جداو اتمنى منك المزيد عن هذا القديس العظيم


----------



## st.George (6 يوليو 2009)

ميرسى بيشوى على المعلومات الجميلة دى الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## kka$lee (19 يوليو 2009)

*رد: رد على: الكنيسة القبطية....فخر المسيحية*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *موضوع جميل يابيشوى ربنا يبارك تعب محبيتك ​*



الف شكر يابيشوى على هذه المعلومات دى حقيقى معلومات جميله ومفيده جدالنا ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك


----------



## azaa (9 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على المعلومات المهمه والقيمه             azaa


----------



## fathergreat117 (13 أغسطس 2009)

اشكركم احبائي جميعا علي هذا الموضوع الجميل عوضكم اللة خيرا


----------



## bonguy (14 أغسطس 2009)

ميرسي يا جماعة علي ردودكم الجميلة واسف اذا كنت اتأخرت في الرد عليكم بس كنت مشغول جداً , نورتوا الموضوع​


----------



## fifo_10 (14 أغسطس 2009)

اشكر على هذا الموضوع و ربنا يبارك في خدمتك .


----------



## fathergreat117 (14 أغسطس 2009)

الكنيسة القبطية قلعة من القلاع الحصينة الشامخة علي مر العصور والازمان


----------



## bonguy (14 أغسطس 2009)




----------



## monmooon (15 أغسطس 2009)

*موضوع جمييييل اوى كنيستنا الارثوذكسيه مالهاش مثيل اروع كنيسه 
شكراً بيشووووووووووو ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## حابي (15 أغسطس 2009)

رائع جدا هذا يا بشوى


----------



## bonguy (18 أغسطس 2009)

*ميرسي يا مونمون وميرسي يا حابي نورتوا الموضوع​*


----------



## zezza (18 أغسطس 2009)

كنيستنا الفبطية كنيسة عظيمة و هى فخر المسيحية فى كل مكان و سلاح الحفاظ على الايمان 
ربنا يحافظ عليها بوعد ان ابواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها 
شكرا اخويا كتييييير 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## Ferrari (18 أغسطس 2009)

شكراً بيشوى على الموضوع الرااااائع

تسلم ايدك
​


----------



## bonguy (18 أغسطس 2009)

ميرسي علي مروركم واهتمامكم , نورتوا الموضوع


----------



## mrmrhb (26 أغسطس 2009)

معلوملت جميلة الرب يبارك الجميع


----------



## yousteka (28 أغسطس 2009)

معلو مااات رائعة بجد يا بيشوي

وموضوع متمير يستحق احلى تقييم

ربنا معاك يابيشوي​


----------



## bonguy (28 أغسطس 2009)

mrmrhb قال:


> معلوملت جميلة الرب يبارك الجميع


*
شكراً يا مرمر علي ردك واهتمامك , نورتي الموضوع​*



yousteka قال:


> معلو مااات رائعة بجد يا بيشوي
> 
> وموضوع متمير يستحق احلى تقييم
> 
> ربنا معاك يابيشوي​



*شكراً يا يوستيكا علي ردك الجميل وتقييمك الاجمل , نورتي الموضوع​*


----------



## agaphy (2 سبتمبر 2009)

الموضوع شيق اضاف الى معلوماتى الرب يعوض تعب محبتك أخوك فى المسيح agaphy


----------



## شوقى حكيم (15 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا للقديس العظيم الانبا انطنيوس مؤسس الرهبنه وجميع الاباء القديسين الذين حافظوا ونشروا الانجيل المقدس للعالم كلة حتى اصبح الدين المسيحى منارة وفخرا للبشرية كلها وشكر للزملاء الذين يكتبون عن تاريخ الكنيسة


----------



## مجدى جوجو (5 أكتوبر 2009)

اشكرك على الموضوع الجميل ورب المجد يبارك ثمرة مجهودك


----------



## فيولت (16 ديسمبر 2009)

مرسى على الموضوع الجميا ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## فيولت (16 ديسمبر 2009)

مرسيييييييييييييييييييييييييى كتير وانا اول مرة اعرف مين هى القديسة فيرينا وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## النهيسى (17 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا اخى بيشوى

معلومات فى منتهى الروعه

الرب يباركك​


----------



## engyyy (29 يناير 2010)

[/الموضوع جميل جدا فان الكنيسة القبطية كانت وستظل الى الابد فخر المسيحية 
شكرا لتعب محبتك يا بيشوى


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (29 يناير 2010)

الله يحمي الكنيسه دي و يبقيها لحد مجي المسيح الثاني

لانه بناها و بني كل الكنائس و ابواب الجحيم لن تقدر عليها

سلام و نعمه لكم


----------



## السريانى0 (5 مارس 2010)

سلام المسيح الزى يفوق كل عقل الرجاء تفسير سفر الرؤيا لقداسة البابا


----------



## king (1 مايو 2010)

معلومات قوية جدا ربنا يبارك


----------



## شوقى حكيم (2 مايو 2010)

معلومات مفيدة جدا ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك وننتظر الكثير غن التاريخ القبطى وسير القديسين
الاطهار بركتهم معنا اجمعين


----------



## كيرل (1 فبراير 2011)

*لا يوجد فى مصر كلمه قبطى تعبر عن دين تحنا كل على ارض البلد دى مصريين*


----------



## Gihan George (25 سبتمبر 2012)

فخرى الاول هو ميلادى مسيحية انتمى لملك الملوك ورب الاباب فادينا ومخلصنا ربنا يسوع المسيح له كل المجد الذى سوف يأتى ديانا للعالم ليدين كل من رفضوه .. وستنوح عليه جميع قبائل الارض. 

فخرى ثانيا ميلادى تابعة للكنيسة الاثوذكسية المجيدة كنيسة الشهداء التى ارضعتنا الايمان المستقيم ... حفظ الله كنيسته التى قال عنها رب المجد تبارك اسمه "أبواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها".


----------



## حبيب يسوع (25 سبتمبر 2012)

معلومات جميلة الرب يباركك


----------



## aymonded (25 سبتمبر 2012)

وهل تعلم أن أقباط اليوم ليسوا كأقباط الأمس !!! معظمهم بتوع كلام ولم يعيشوا كما يحق لإنجيل المسيح وحياتهم تدل على إنجيل آخر لم يعرفوه !!!
وهل يعلم أحد أن من يفتخر بشيء يحيا به ويتبع إيمان القديسين الذي يتكلم عنهم ويفتخر بهم !!!
وهل تعلم أن كل من يقول أنا قبطي وأنتمي للكنيسة الأرثوذكسية، أن لم يحيا بحسب إيمانها الحي ويعيش للمسيح الرب ويحيا بالإنجيل، وثمر حياته يدل على ما زُرع فيه، فأنه يغش نفسه ويخدعها ويكذب على الآخرين !!!!
لأنه أن ظن أحد أنه شيء وهو ليس شيئاً فأنه *يغش نفسه* (غلاطية 6: 3)


----------



## miro maro (29 مارس 2013)

جمييييييييييييييييييييييييييل


----------



## نانا3 (4 نوفمبر 2013)

ربنا يباركك


----------

